# Keeping records for first snake?



## colby4898 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, I am hoping to get my first snake this weekend which will hopefully be a male royal python hatch-ling. I've done plenty of research and I think I have everything down, however, as part of my research I've watched videos on youtube and I see people having sheets of card with information on them. I assume shedding and feeding dates? Would I need to keep a record of this if I only have one snake, or is it enough to just have a mental note of things like shedding and feeding? And is there any other information that I should keep a close eye on? Thank you in advance for any advice


----------



## coastalcalamity (Mar 18, 2015)

Keeping records are always useful, if you ever have health issues or any issue with your snake for that matter, you will have exact dates of last feed, shed, poo, urate etc and royals are known for their strange fasting habits so an exact date of last feed would always be handy to have around should your royal decide f it im not eating for the next 3 months lol.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Records are great but I personally find it much easier to keep records on my PC - a simple excel document will do the job. The real important thing to keep track of is feeding, but shedding and any other things you notice will be useful. Perhaps weight every 4 weeks or so.


----------



## colby4898 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the quick responses  I like the idea of the spread sheet and I think I'll keep track of the feeding, shedding, excreting and record weight every month. 

Quick question: If, or should I say when, he goes of eating. If say feeding day is Sunday, should I try and feed every day if he doesn't take it or wait till next Sunday to keep the routine?


----------



## Sibro7 (Mar 30, 2015)

*feeding*

With my corn I'll only feed him if he searches for food. If he doesn't want to eat then he wont come out of his hide. 
If he doesn't feed on a sunday, ill see if he's searching on the wednesday, if not i'll wait until sunday again. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Kremco (Mar 23, 2015)

I keep records of our snakes with the snake keeper app. Its quite usefull and always handy. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

colby4898 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses  I like the idea of the spread sheet and I think I'll keep track of the feeding, shedding, excreting and record weight every month.
> 
> Quick question: If, or should I say when, he goes of eating. If say feeding day is Sunday, should I try and feed every day if he doesn't take it or wait till next Sunday to keep the routine?


"If" he does, not all royals do 

But if he does then you could leave it a week, or I would personally wait 3 days and then if that did not work wait a week. 

Mine refused it's first feed with me because I did not give him enough time to settle down when I first got him, its hard not to keep constantly looking a them and pick them up when you first get it, but you must resist  Wait a week with minimal contact only changing water daily and poop check then offer food. Hopefully he will take it, so give him 3 days to digest then start regular handling etc.


----------

